# Al Gore Lied...



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

global warming is a croc! This winter is cold! Last year I never encountered so much ice. I need to find open water and fish. I guess the Potomac is clear? How about some of the rivers or ponds on the eastern shore?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Potomac has some ice in the bays and first thing in the morning. Clears out by mid day on northern shores. 

Almost perfect clear water for the smallie bite above WW bridge.

Capt Mike


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Al Gore is a typical Liberal Progressive . . . If his lips are moving, he's lying . . . If his lips aren't moving, he is thinking about the next lie !


----------



## bignose (Feb 6, 2009)

You can tell it is a cold winter and the fishing conversation is replaced with political bitching!
It's not global warming, it is climate change!
But you already knew that and just wanted to interject your point of view.
Waste of time.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

IS THIS a lie?!?!?


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

redbucket said:


> IS THIS a lie?!?!?
> 
> View attachment 11248



Could be. Time of year each photo taken? All photo factors the same? 

Why call it "GREENland" anyway, without some green. If it holds up, I'm buying some oceanfront property. Chances are I'm moving to SC/GA instead though.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

redbucket said:


> IS THIS a lie?!?!?
> 
> View attachment 11248


looks like someone edited that in Microsoft paint. lol shouldn't Greenland be turning green, not orange?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Global warming, magnetic pole shift what ever! Weather witches call this a polar vortex, they used to call it an Alberta clipper. Nothing new. Glaciers have been shrinking for 5000 years. Just wait till the asteroid hits or the zombie virus takes hold.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bignose said:


> You can tell it is a cold winter and the fishing conversation is replaced with political bitching!


My "Political Bitching" is not "Seasonal" . . . It has been going steady, since November, 2008, and isn't likely to stop any time soon . . . LOL !


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

surfnsam said:


> or the zombie virus takes hold.


I can't wait... It's going to open up a new service based economy. If we can't get paid to kill them, we'll enslave them. Call me an entrepeneur, genius, anything along those lines works for me.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

redbucket said:


> IS THIS a lie?!?!?
> 
> View attachment 11248


If you're going to post a rhetorical question, make sure that you're being intellectually honest. (assuming that you know what that means)

http://phys.org/news/2013-08-earth-mantle-contributes-greenland-ice.html
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25463647
http://www.arctic.noaa.gov/reportcard/greenland_ice_sheet.html


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

solid7 said:


> If you're going to post a rhetorical question, make sure that you're being intellectually honest. (assuming that you know what that means)
> 
> http://phys.org/news/2013-08-earth-mantle-contributes-greenland-ice.html
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25463647
> http://www.arctic.noaa.gov/reportcard/greenland_ice_sheet.html


Fabricated and manipulated data is "nothing" in the Digital Age of the 21st Century" . . . Climate Change / Global Warming is a "scam" that is all about charging "Carbon Taxes", etc, as if that could cure the problem, IF it existed, which it DOES NOT !


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Any discussion about global conditions referencing Greenland makes me think of why Greenland was called Greenland instead of Iceland in the first place.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

wow I forgot what happens to threads during winter on here. lol. I simply wanted to know if any water around was not frozen solid.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> Fabricated and manipulated data is "nothing" in the Digital Age of the 21st Century" . . . Climate Change / Global Warming is a "scam" that is all about charging "Carbon Taxes", etc, as if that could cure the problem, IF it existed, which it DOES NOT !


I really don't know if you are agreeing or disagreeing with me - but there is NOTHING fabricated in those links that I posted. The data can be measured, observed, repeated. 

There is melting ice in Greenland. That is a fact. What is NOT proven fact, is that you and I have something to do with it.


----------



## bignose (Feb 6, 2009)

greasemonkey54
To solve the entire issue, there is some melted ice in Greenland.
All of the water I've seen around here is hard on top!

for ez2cdave:
deny away.
The world is really flat, too!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

bignose - before you are too hard on those other fellas - melted ice in Greenland does not equal man made global warming/climate change. YES, ice is melting. NO, we cannot pin it on mankind. Again, not sure if you are saying that this is the issue, but let's not go from one extreme to the other...


----------



## bignose (Feb 6, 2009)

So, how do you explain the significant rise in CO2 and other "man made" gasses?
Cow flatulence?
And if you think that man made climate change is a recent thing, look at how deforested many parts of this planet have become, and how this may have effected the development of civilization.
Oh, and smoking doesn't cause cancer. It says that right here on the label, especially if you have tobacco to sell.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

bignose said:


> So, how do you explain the significant rise in CO2 and other "man made" gasses?


I'm pretty sure that cows emit methane, and not CO2 in their flatulence. But if you are sharp enough to follow a conversation of this caliber, suggest you read the following. It's full of arguments and rebuttals. I find the climate change skeptics to be squarely in control of the board. You can draw your own conclusions. (after reading the comments, not the main articls)

http://www.skepticalscience.com/human-co2-smaller-than-natural-emissions.htm

Further reading

http://hockeyschtick.blogspot.com/2012/08/new-blockbuster-paper-finds-man-made.html


----------



## bignose (Feb 6, 2009)

The fact that this is "Skeptical Science" speaks volumes. 
The vast majority of scientists (not those hacks being paid off by some lobbying special interest group that has a stake in maintaining the status quo-i.e. the Koch Brothers, et al), virtually agree unanimously that human actions have played a significant part in the climate change we are now experiencing. Is it the only cause? Probably not, the Earth does have climatic cycles and we are obviously witnessing a global warm up.
I have drawn my own conclusions………
You are correct, methane is not CO2, but it is another hydrocarbon emission.
And just another source of "hot air".
Kind like this conversation. lol.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

solid7 said:


> If you're going to post a rhetorical question, make sure that you're being intellectually honest. (assuming that you know what that means)


Okay, imma listen to someone who's planning for a zombie attack...


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

bignose said:


> greasemonkey54
> To solve the entire issue, there is some melted ice in Greenland.
> All of the water I've seen around here is hard on top!
> 
> ...


thank you! I guess I should try fishing in Greenland


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

bignose said:


> The fact that this is "Skeptical Science" speaks volumes.


It sure does. It says that sciencists can't be allowed to form a cartel. Especially not around an issue with such enormous political ramifications. Government and Science go hand-in-hand these days, as religion and government once did. That's not a flattering commentary.



bignose said:


> The vast majority of scientists (not those hacks being paid off by some lobbying special interest group that has a stake in maintaining the status quo-i.e. the Koch Brothers, et al), virtually agree unanimously that human actions have played a significant part in the climate change we are now experiencing.


So says you.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jamesta...cientists-skeptical-of-global-warming-crisis/

Most scientists would also be out of a job if manmade global warming were not real. Grant money seems to ensure the perpetual pursuit of things like causes of climate change, and cures for cancer that never seem to be found.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

solid7 said:


> I really don't know if you are agreeing or disagreeing with me . . .


This should help "clarify" that, coming from an ultra-conservative, Southern Baptist !

To sum it all up . . . 

These things have been going on since the Earth was formed and inhabitable conditions first existed and they will continue to do so.

People have used these naturally-occurring events to falsely create a big "scare / panic" to cause the average "if the government says it, it must be true" mentality to accept a whole host of new ENVIRONMENTAL LAWS , REGULATIONS, TAXES, FEES, and MORE. ALL of this is "designed to EXTORT MONEY from people and to "RE-DISTRIBUTE WEALTH" in the coming Global "Socialist/Marxist/ Communist" NEW WORLD ORDER.

I do not believe ANY of it . . . "Global Warming / Climate Change" is a SCAM . . . The data has been FALSIFIED, ALTERED, and/or MISREPRESENTED for nefarious purposes.

This comes from a "Government" where we have Officials saying "You have to pass the Bill, to find out what's in it" . . . No thank you, my eyes are wide open !!!

Sorry for the "political" post, but I had to speak my mind !

Off my "Soapbox" . . . Back to FISHING !!!


----------



## bignose (Feb 6, 2009)

Fish Long and Prosper.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Now don't be bad mouthing Al ... he is going to be our next vice president, with Hillary being president of course


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

If man caused climate change, man can fix it.
If everyone donated an ice cube tray of ice a day to Greenland, it would at least slow things down a bit, no?
If everyone created more shade by tarping over your yards during the summer days, it would cool things considerably.
There are solutions, and they don't have to cost a lot.


----------



## lng (Sep 11, 2013)

too many southern MD recknecks in here


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Let me tell you. I've been kicking over rocks trying to find Al Gore.I'm wearing my boots out. Did see some other Politicians scurry away, but no Al.Then a fellow , tells me I have to go to a warmer climate area, look for larger rocks (Al; gained weight),Then i might find him hiding under a rock or one of his jets.Any one seen Al?


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

just look at what happened in Antarctica recently?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

bloodworm said:


> just look at what happened in Antarctica recently?


A penguin farted and a steam cloud appeared?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

If it weren't for Big Al we wouldn't be having this conversation.


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

I am with you on this one.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

lng said:


> too many southern MD recknecks in here


Hey, I sound like that remark........


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Global warming or not.
Holes in the ozone or not.
Polar ice caps melting or not.
Fracking or not.

The people on planet earth treat it like a dump. 


And in some way it is effecting our lives. The food/meat we eat, water we drink, lakes we fish and play. And the air we breath. And the weather.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

bignose said:


> So, how do you explain the significant rise in CO2 and other "man made" gasses?
> Cow flatulence?
> And if you think that man made climate change is a recent thing, look at how deforested many parts of this planet have become, and how this may have effected the development of civilization.
> Oh, and smoking doesn't cause cancer. It says that right here on the label, especially if you have tobacco to sell.


It's a seasonal thing, did you know that trees take in CO2, and expel oxygen like we take in oxygen and expel CO2? In the winter CO2 levels rise because the trees are dormant, so the Libbs check it then, so they can get everyone up in arms about greenhouse gasses, wanna cut back on CO2? Hold your breath.
Js


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

js1172 said:


> It's a seasonal thing, did you know that trees take in CO2, and expel oxygen like we take in oxygen and expel CO2? In the winter CO2 levels rise because the trees are dormant, so the Libbs check it then, so they can get everyone up in arms about greenhouse gasses, wanna cut back on CO2? Hold your breath.
> Js


Finally someone who understands winter CO2 levels. BTW there's no ice on the Choptank in Denton.:fishing:


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

*It was scientific skeptics who bucked the 'consensus' and said the Earth was round.*

For your reading pleasure: http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303945704579391611041331266?mod=trending_now_4

Title of the article is: Why Kerry Is Flat Wrong on Climate Change, It was the scientific skeptics who bucked the 'consensus' and said the Earth was round. 

About the two scientists who wrote it: "Messrs. McNider and Christy are professors of atmospheric science at the University of Alabama in Huntsville and fellows of the American Meteorological Society. Mr. Christy was a member of the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change that shared the 2007 Nobel Peace Prize with former Vice President Al Gore."

Hmmmmm... After reading this article, makes ones think about who really has an open mind....doesn't it??

Best Regards,
Stan


----------

